# 3c509b + Gentoo proublems

## g32

I have a 3com 509b 10mbit ISA network card. During install i modprobe 3c509..all seems to go well and i seem to have an eth0..so i ifconfig it with an address, 'ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.10'. all seems in order in ifconfig but i cannot ping any other nodes on the network and no other nodes on the network can ping it. I've also tryed useing dhcpcd to set it up but to no avail. I don't beleve it is the NIC because I have changed it with other 509bs' that i have all resulting in the same. I also have a Tyan Trinity 400, not the best board in the world but hey..its running on a Celeron 533 FCPGA and 64 megs of ram, though i doubt that will help diaginose the proublem. Any help would be much appriciated, thank you.

                                                                      -- Jon

----------

## kuzz.dk

Ok, Jon - don't know if this is of any help to you, but here's my checklist for my 509b's.

1. What interface does the card use? The BNC, the AUI or the RJ45? Which one is it you want to use? You'll need the configuration tool from 3com in order to change the interface, just in case it's the wrong one that's set.

2. Is PnP Aware OS disabled in your Bios?

3. Are you 100% sure nothing else is using the irq and address you assigned to the card?

If all of the above checks out fine, you might wanna tell us exactly what your ifconfig tells you about the eth?-interface the 3c509b's attatched to. Especially the hardware address is of some importance. If it looks nice (all ok values), then the board (and Gentoo) recognizes the card Ok. But if you're getting a lot of FF:FF:FF:FF:FF and stuff, then the configuration of the card is wrong. Try a different irq/IO setting and probe it again.

I'm not saying this is the right way of doing things - but that's the way I go around it.

Have a nice weekend!

Ryan.

----------

## Guest

I just disabled PnP Aware OS in my bios and now it works just fine, thankyou very much for your help.

----------

